# magnesium vs L-theanine vs phenibut?



## Hmmmm.. (Jan 4, 2009)

*magnesium vs L-theanine vs niacinamide?*

hi, 
It seems a lot of people on the boards have been having good results with these supplements to varying degrees.

From experience which one do you think is most useful for reducing anxiety?

info on dosages and duration of use would be helpful too


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

Most definitely phenibut. But that is because it is a very powerful drugs. It works very well but tolerance builds up quickly and I would advice no more than once a week.

Magnesium helps calm me. But certainly not enough in an anxiety provoking situation.

L-theanine has never done much of anything for me. I haven't tried it in a long time but from the times I remember trying it, I got no results.


----------



## Hmmmm.. (Jan 4, 2009)

thanks for your reply. 

Yeh, i read some stuff about people even having phenibut withdrawls from overuse...which increased their anxiety. Think I'll give that one a miss! 

I ordered some Magnesium and L-theanine though so I'll see how it goes. 

ps. what about niacinamide..have u tried that?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Use them all! They all reduce anxiety through different mechanisms so you'll have a good synergistic effect.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have in the past used Niacinamide. I no longer use it. It never really did anything to me. And there are questions as to whether in plays around with SIRT1 which deals with aging. Niacinamide can also be hard/toxic to your liver in high doses.


----------



## sloanick (Jan 27, 2009)

so far l-theanine and magnesium haven't worked for me. i want to try phenibut really bad but i'm having trouble getting it in canada. 
from what i've read phenibut can work great if not abused, so i'm willing to give it a try, if i can get it


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Magnesium didnt do much of anything, niether did phenibut. Maybe im taking too little, but I started off with 500mg and gradually increased my dosage by 500mg. A couple of weeks ago I took 2 grams but didnt feel much. I did sleep about 12 hours that night. The next day I felt a little cloudy headed but nothing too dramatic. Ive been trying to adjust my sleeping schedule so im kinda reluctant on trying for 2.5 grams. I just ordered some L-theanine and picamilon so ill see how that goes.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Tried L-Theanine, 200MG Capsules, cant tell if it helps reduce anxiety or not. I never took it consistantly (ala every-day), only took it when some anxiety provoking situation was coming up. In my opinion I was getting a placebo effect off of it, but not sure. It did reduce the anxiety, but I think I was simply tricking myself into thinking it was 'really reducing my anxiety' (which in turn reduced my anxiety).

I also had a bottle of 750MG GABA Capsules and decided to do a dual dose Gaba 750mg & 200mg L-Theanine during one family get together and it mellowed me out, kind of felt 'zoned out' in a way. However after about 1-3 hours after taking it, I get a minor headache-feeling (more like a feeling of pressure) in the front of my head. 

I tested it on two other occasions afterwards and the same result, kind of zones me out (or 'numbs' me per say), still have anxiety and I can feel it, but it doesnt have a particular impact as it would normally. Dont like the pressure feeling in my head, though, that concerns me.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I take all three, but phenibut barely ever I also take 500mg of niacinamide per day to help correct the NADH/NAD ratio.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Phenibut is like GHB but without the fun part. Just the feeling of sleepiness.


----------



## Non (Jan 27, 2009)

l-theanine works for me at over 200 mg. maybe u just need a higher dose? I LOVE l-theanine it's like one of the only things that made me feel like sleeping.


----------

